# making oval dowels w/a router



## fluidpaddler (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a router bit that will allow me to make and oval @ 1 1/8" x 1 3/8". Any info is appreciated. I make paddles and found that an oval is more ergonomic than a circle. I currently use a 1/2" roundover bit, on square stock that is 1 1/8" x 1 3/8" and then use half round spoke shave to roughout the oval then I use a sanding belt turned inside out to smooth and shape the oval, this is very time consuming and I'm looking to streamline this process, I have a router table, but the only bit I am finding is an oval edge bit, this may work but I would prefer to have one that is like a roundover bit just with an oval profile. The shaft of my paddles normally start @ 1 1/8" x 1 3/8" and taper to 1". Mahalo in advance.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not sure I am understanding, so let me know if this answers your question.

Make a template the shape that you desire, and sand the edges to the exact shape you want leaving the edges square. Next, glue the template (1/2 or 3/4 stock) to a larger piece of ply or MDF so it can be clamped to a workbench. Now you are ready to make duplicate pieces. Rough cut the number of your ovals you want to produce, cutting them slightly oversize. Use double sided tape to attach the oversize piece to the template. Using a flush trim bit in a hand held router trim the oval to exact size. Replace the flush trim bit with a round over, and round the edges. Pull the oval loose from the template, stick down the next one and repeat.

With small pieces like this, the router is likely to tip and cause you trouble. To eliminate the tipping, glue 4 strips the same thickness as the template forming a rectangular support frame around your template. (Make sure to leave enough clearance between the frame and the template for the router bits.) 

Bill


----------



## fluidpaddler (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess maybe my terminology may be off a little. What I am trying to accomplish is to make a tapered table leg in an oval rather than a circle. I've been taking square stock and running the 1/2" roundover bit down the length of the shaft, turning and repeating until I have a sort of dowel, the stock is 1 1/8" x 1 3/8" by 37" long, so it kind of makes an oval but not a true oval so if I had a bit that made an oval, instead of a circle using this process it would be easier to pull off with setup I have, and I haven't been able to find one for a router, yet. So I guess my question is "does anyone know where I can find a roundover bit for a router that, when doing this process, creates an oval rather than a circle.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

If you are making alot of these oval handles you may consider having a router bit custom ground. I had two router bits custom ground to run barrell channels in muzzleloaders. The bits were 13/16" and 7/8" that created half of an octagon. Just a thought.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You may find that a thumbnail table edge bit will be able to make an oval in 4 passes....not sure if the diameters will equate to what you need though.


----------



## fluidpaddler (Mar 7, 2010)

@garryswf. Where did you have your router bit custom ground and how much $. I will be making a whole bunch of these handles, and that sounds like what I would need to do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Fluidpaddler,
The folks that sharpened my blades and bits made them for me. I had to furnish the original bits and they dressed them for me. Check with any sharpening service. The cost wasn't that much. By the way i lived in Ohio at the time i had these bits made.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

fluidpaddler said:


> I'm looking for a router bit that will allow me to make and oval @ 1 1/8" x 1 3/8". Any info is appreciated. I make paddles and found that an oval is more ergonomic than a circle. I currently use a 1/2" roundover bit, on square stock that is 1 1/8" x 1 3/8" and then use half round spoke shave to roughout the oval then I use a sanding belt turned inside out to smooth and shape the oval, this is very time consuming and I'm looking to streamline this process, I have a router table, but the only bit I am finding is an oval edge bit, this may work but I would prefer to have one that is like a roundover bit just with an oval profile. The shaft of my paddles normally start @ 1 1/8" x 1 3/8" and taper to 1". Mahalo in advance.


Hi - I just drew your project out on my DeltaCad program. 1 1/8 x 1-38" rectangle with an oval inside it. The thing came back with an 11/16" radius to get from the rectangle to the oval. I don't think that radius is off the shelf anywhere but you may try a 5/8" or 3/4" roundover or one of those table edge bits.
Now, I don't know what this will do on the taper. If I read your post right, you are going from a rectangle down to a 1" square?
Good Luck :smile:


----------

